# Singles New Year Meet Up London



## Fraggles

Hi All

My dissertation is out of the way and I am now back on FF and have time to socialise. Wanted to see if anyone is keen for a meet up sometime soon? Think probably people will be short of cash until the wage packet at end of Jan so how about a meet up beginning of Feb?

If anyone is keen for an impromptu lunch or dinner before then pm me and we can see what we can fix up.

Let me know which dates you prefer from the above. You can vote twice so we will go for the one with most votes.

Look forward to catching up soon I hope. Of course, parents and their bumps and little ones all welcome.

Fraggles x

Coming on the 13th

Amittai (To confirm if not going to Brno on 13th)
*Bambiboo*
*Londonscot
**Bingbong + 2 LO's*
*Fraggles*
*Linz75
Lou-Ann*
Mrs Keats (To confirm)
*GiaToo*
*Suitcase* (To confirm)
*Sweet SA
**Morrigan*
*Marra*
*Great Gazza*
*Bluprimose
*

Table booked for Midday in the name of Swan
Nearest tube London Bridge and head for the Tooley Street exit

it's 2 More London Place, Tooley Street, London SE1 2JP and directions are below

Nearest station is London Bridge
It's easiest to head for the Tooley Street exit which is where the London Dungeon is based.
Roughish directions are come out of Tooley Street exit, turn right out of the station passed London Dungeons, cross over the road at first set of traffic lights, you walk passed a Pret a Manager, carry on walking, you then have the options of turning left into Hay Galleria where there is a Next, Starbucks and a few other shops, walk straight through and you will find yourself at the Thames, turn right towards Tower Bridge and carry on walking for a couple of mins passed HMS Belfast and you will come across a glass building on your right that is Strada. If you end up at the glass dome building you have gone to far so just double back. There are also lots of sort of water fountains that come out of the pavement, you'll see what I mean when you are there. 

Alternatively, Roughish directions are come out of Tooley Street exit, turn right out of the station passed London Dungeons, cross over the road at first set of traffic lights, you walk past a Pret a Manager, carry on walking for a few mins and you'll pass a food shop type of place on left, carry on walking and after a few mins, you will come across a Marks and Spencers and a few other shops, More Place is after M and S and I think there is an accountancy firm, think it is Ernst and Young on the corner, turn left down there. Think you'll come restaurants on the left called the gaucho and another called dim sum and the opposite side is a cafe called Pod and another Pret a Manger from memory, a couple of mins later you will come across Strada. There are cashpoints en route from the station just past M and S and the accountancy firm.


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Fraggles

Nice to see you back.   So pleased for you that your disstertation is finished.  I bet thats a real relief.

A meet up in February sounds good, I have no preference as to dates so haven't voted.

Love Bambiboo x


----------



## kizzi79

Congratulations on getting your dissertation done Fraggles       

Not sure when my next treatment will be as yet, but am keen to come if possible.

Love Krissi  xx


----------



## ambergem

Hey Fraggles. Good to have you back, I was wondering how you were getting on. Are you coming to the December meet? Sunday is always better for me because of work. But I'll still try and make it if a Saturday wins!

Linz x

Ps. Were you in Milton Keynes a few weeks ago, I think I saw you in the shopping centre!!


----------



## Fraggles

Linz, yes I was in Milton Keynes a few weeks ago meeting a friend for lunch - that was a few days after I handed in my dissertation so looked and felt a wreck. Do you live close by?


I haven't seen anything about the December meet where is the link?

F x


----------



## bingbong

Ooooh, hopefully I'll feel brave enough to negotiate the tube and come along!! I've got no date preference so haven't voted.

bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm going to play it by ear depending on how I feel nearer the time - earlier in Feb I'm more likely to make it as babies due in March....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ambergem

Hope you can make it Bingbong- we'd all love to meet your little ones  . Would be great to meet you too Suitcase, hope you're up to it.

Yes Fraggles, I live about 20 mins from MK so go there for shopping sometimes. I wish I'd been sure it was you (you were across the other side of the centre and had walked past before I realised I recognised you), I'd have said hello! Shame you can't make the December meet.

L xx


----------



## morrigan

I'm up for it but I won't vote as I am hoping to be doing an IVf cycle in Feb and don't want to slew dates then cancel as I  i'm in Brno- Should be ok earlier in the month


----------



## sweet1

not sure if I can make the December meet so would def be up for a Feb one - not sure on my dates yet though x
Congrats on finishing the diss Fraggles xx


----------



## southern_angel

Hopefully I'll be able to make this, as with Suity earlier in Feb is more likely for me too as baby due in early March... 

Well done for finishing dissy   

Angel


----------



## caramac

I will definitely try and make it to this meet up as it might be my last chance for a while! I'm easy on the dates - can do any listed so far.


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi there,

Would love to come - will see which date gets chosen and how I'm getting on as Peanut will be here by then.

Smiling xx


----------



## sweet1

hoping to make this one. x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Hope you are well and not too cold.
How would Saturday 12th Feb be for you?
Am looking forward to catching up with everyone and meeting new friends.

Can you let me know who is still keen to come.

F x


----------



## caramac

Not sure whether I'll be able to make the 12th as it will be my nephew's first birthday. I don't know if my brother and SIL have plans yet...they might do something on the Sunday instead. If that's the case then I'll come along, but if they have his party on the Sat then I'll have to give the get together a miss.


----------



## starbuck

Starbaby and I would like to make this one but don't think we can do the 12th.  Her Christening is provisonally booked for the 13th so I'll only be able to make the first 2 dates (will have to spend 12th getting food prepared). 

Starbuck
x


----------



## ambergem

Hi! 

I'd prefer a Sunday as its hard for me to get a Saturday off work but will try if that's better for everyone else. Really looking forward to it!

X


----------



## caramac

I can no longer do Saturday 5th either as i have a meeting.


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hi Fraggles,

Hope you're well.  I'd like to come but will need to wait til nearer the time to see how I'm getting on.

Smiling xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'm free all those dates I think but it will depend on how I am getting on as I will be 32 weeks + by then and with twins that effectively means already 40 weeks+ and not sure if I will be able to lug myself up to London...so I'll stay a tentative if that's OK and if I feel up to it nearer the time will come along   

Suitcase
x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Fraggles

I can probably do any of the days as long as I know in the next couple of weeks to book leave if needed.

Be great to see everyone

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## bingbong

I'm hoping to come with two little ones, assuming I'm brave enough to get the tube that is. I can currently do any date.

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

I'm due to be flying to Brno on 8th feb so prob can't make it unless I have to postpone cycle ( awaiting level 2 immune results!) if I'm about I'm in.

Bingbong I'm sure one if us would come to your stop to give you second pair of hands or morale support on tube- I'd volunteer but it's looking like I'll be away.


----------



## Bambiboo

BB - Im happy to come and give you a hand if its any help x


----------



## bingbong

awww thanks Morrigan and Bambiboo, hopefully won't need it but nice to know that's an option   

bingbong x


----------



## acrazywench

Depending on how things are going, I'll try to make it. Saturdays are better for me in terms of trains, but don't take that into account as I seem to be easily shattered at 20 weeks pg, so I'm not sure how up for a trip into London in a couple of months time! It would be fab to see everyone so hopefully I'll make it.

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Hi Ladies

Has a date been set for this meet up as I am planning on coming down to meet BB and her babies, so thought I would tie this in with meeting some of you lovely ladies too   .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi All


Can we decide on a date soon??!!!  I need to make sure Ive got the day off work (I work weekends) as Id love to be there.

Personally don't mind which it is.

Thanks

Bambiboo x x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Sorry had "stuff" going on as discovered lump in breast just before Xmas so been absent a little and neglecting FF on the whole.

It looks like Sunday the 13th Feb if that still suits people and hopefully I will make this meet!! LOL. Does this still suit everyone?

If it does can you confirm please so I can check numbers, and also if any littl'uns will be joining us and if high chairs are needed.

Have a lovely NYE and see you soon.

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Aww Fraggles, so sorry that you have a lump to worry about    . I hope that it turns out to be a harmless cyst   . 

13th Feb sounds good to me, hope to meet you there   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Fraggles so sorry to hear about the lump. I hope everything is okay. 

I'd love to come along but will need to see nearer the time how I'm coping with little one. 


Smiling x x


----------



## Fraggles

Smiling Honey You will be a natural with little one and I am so looking forward to meeting him/her. Do you know what you are having? I know it is a baby   
When is EDD? I know it is very near.


F x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Fraggles thank you hun. Due date 13 Jan - yikes!! 

I'm so used to saying baby Is due early next year it's a bit scary thinking that in just over an hour I'll be saying baby is due this month. Excited but nervous. 

I hope you're okay. When do you get test results or do you have them. 

Smiling x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Smiling that is so exciting.     Have you names sorted?

I am waiting for the referral for mammogram but I phoned the hospital yesterday and they said they hadn't received referral but my GP said she posted it. (Helpful .... not. I would have preferred them to send it electronically due to lump and it being Xmas) so it will be a waiting game.


Fraggles xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Fraggles

Sorry to hear about your lump.  Hope they can quickly tell  you its nothing to worry about.

Thanks for organising us again!!! 13th is fab, count me in please.

See you soon

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## bingbong

Oh Fraggles sorry to hear about the lump, I really hope that all is ok and you find out quickly. Let me know.   

I'll be there on the 13th all going well, along with two LO's but they're a bit little for highchairs just yet   . Will be lovely to see everyone.

bingbong x


----------



## Damelottie

We will hopefully be there but depends on train prices.


----------



## caramac

Fraggles - sorry to hear about your lump  Hope the results come back fine though xx

I hope to be able to make this now it's on the Sunday but will depend on train prices and how I'm feeling. Put me down as a maybe and I'll confirm closer to the date if that's okay?


----------



## sweet1

Amazingly I am not working on the Sunday - yay! So should be able to make it. Would be great to see you all plus BB and SAW's babies!!!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I'll need to be a maybe too I'm afraid. Will be ca 32-33 weeks by then and not sure if I'll be able to leverage myself off the sofa and onto a train into London!
Would very much like to though, so will put in my diary and let you know nearer the time if that's OK?

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies I'll love to see you a ll but my mum is due an operation beg of feb so I maybe up with her so a maybe ATM x


----------



## ambergem

Count me in please Fraggles, the 13th is good for me  

Sorry to hear you've had such a worrying time. Hope you get a referral soon and that they can put your mind at rest  

Linz xx


----------



## Amittai

Hi Ladies,
I would love to come along to this, Fraggles mentioned it, on the newby thread, which I've been writing things in, I'm a newby.
I dont have dates yet for my first trip to Brno CZ, but hopefully it wont clash with this, in which case I can definitly make it and look forward to it!
Thanks and happy new year and all the best of luck and health and BFP's and stuff,  to everyone in 2011,  at which ever stage of the journey everyone is at, and to the moms with the little people too.
Amittai.


----------



## starbuck

Hope you get good news on your lump soon Fraggles. 

Would love to have come to this but the 13th is Starbaby's Christening.  I can do the w/e before though if the date changes. 

Starbuck


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Will keep the first message of thread updated on how is coming, not coming, to confirm etc so please let me know when you know or if your plans change.

Is everyone up for Strada close to London Bridge or does anyone else having any preferences?

See you soon. And here's to a highly successful babymaking year for all of us and a lovely year to those who are about to have or already have their little ones.

Lots of love

F x


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Fraggles

Strada is a good option - they let us stay for hours, its central and easy to find!!

Amittai - welcome, be lovely to meet you on 13th.

Starbuck - sorry you can't make it, but you have a lovely excuse.  Hope starbaby has a lovely day.  She must be huge now!!!

Love Bambiboo x


----------



## morrigan

I can come- woo hoo!


----------



## Bambiboo

Glad you can make it Morrigan!!!

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan that is great. See you then.


----------



## caramac

Sorry ladies...as much as I would love to come to this and see you all again I'm going to have to pull out. The price of train tickets has shot up to nearly £45 since I first looked, and to be honest I'm a bit wary about spending 3 hours there and 3 hours back on the train by myself when I'll be 35 weeks - just in case something happens very early! So I'll have to leave you all to it.


----------



## Bambiboo

Thats a shame Caramac, but completely understand!!

Maybe we should set up skype at the meets for all those who can't travel in!!

xx


----------



## morrigan

Thats a cool idea bambino- does strada have wifi?- Caramac do you skype?


----------



## caramac

Lol! Great idea Bambiboo/morrigan - yes I do have Skype!


----------



## Minnie35

Hello ladies, please can I join you on 13th?

Minnie xxx


----------



## ambergem

Hey Minnie

Long time, no hear! Glad you're able to come on the 13th. See you then  

Linz xx


----------



## Fraggles

Minnie it will be great to meet you. xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hi Minnie

Linz and I were talking about you the other day and wondering how you were getting on.

Be great to see you again

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnie35

Thanks ladies, that's so sweet! It's really good to be back into it and ready to go for it again, and I'm looking forwards to seeing you all again!

Minnie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Have booked a table for 15 for Sunday 13 Feb so if anyone else would like to come too please let me know.

Can you all confirm if you are still coming and whether you need high chairs etc too please by the 5th as I imagine it will be fairly full as it is the day before Valentine's day. Table is booked for Swan for midday. All instructions on how to get there etc I will post on first message so that you don't have to scroll through the thread.

Look forward to seeing you soon.

Smiling, Suity thinking of you both. xxx

xx


----------



## Bambiboo

Hey Fraggles

Thanks for organising us!

I'll definitely be there x x


----------



## Londonscot

Hi guys
If there is still space it would be good to come & meet you all!

LS


----------



## Lou-Ann

Yeah, thanks for organising Fraggles, I'm still coming   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ambergem

I'm definitely coming too. Thanks Fraggles


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Londonscot, yes of course there is still space see you there. F x


----------



## bingbong

I'm still coming, as are Topsy and Tim   

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

Topsy and Tim Bingbong is this two male au pairs you have hired, two dogs you have or new names for your LO's.


----------



## bingbong

They're my LO's secret code names for FF   

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

OK now I get it say no more.


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Apart from those who have already confirmed, is everyone who is not in bold on front page still coming to meet up?
Can any of those unsure let me know by Friday 11th please so I can confirm numbers with restaurant?
If anyone else wants to come along who hasn't already said just let me know.

Thanks. Am looking forward to catching up.

F x


----------



## morrigan

I shall be there- cant wait to catch up with everyone- are we booked in for tea too!


----------



## suitcase of dreams

fraggles - still aiming to come along if I feel up to it...bump is getting very large and uncomfortable now though   
but count me in and I'll let you know Friday/Sat if I don't think I'll make it
Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles

Suity I'll send you my mobile. It will be lovely to meet you whenever that happens whether that is with bump or without when they are live and kicking.


----------



## acrazywench

Hi Fraggles,

I haven't totally given up on the idea of joining you all. If I'm as lively as I was last week, I'd be totally up for it - but if I have a low energy, backachy day like today, I probably wouldn't make it! The Sunday train service from my town is pretty pants (the first connection gets to Kings X at about 2pm!), so if I do have the energy it will depend on whether I can stay over at a mate's in/near London the night before or start the journey from my parents' on the Sunday so that I can get straight onto the mainline. Is it ok to let you know on Friday? 

x


----------



## bingbong

crazy I live in north london, you're welcome to drive to mine and get the tube in if that helps? Would be lovely to see you. 

Bingbong x


----------



## Marra

hello - I'm new to FF and am in between treatment at the moment, but would love to come along and meet a few people if that's ok and not too late to let you know.
thanks v much
Marra


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Marra
No it will be lovely to meet you. See you then.
F x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Do people still want name badges like last time and if they do is anyone able to do them pl? Morrigan are you up for that if there are no other volunteers

F x


----------



## morrigan

happy to oblidge but girls you didn't keep my last piece of artwork- I'm hurt!!! LOL!


----------



## morrigan

ps- does it have wifi so we can skype- Caramac? If so I'll bring laptop!


----------



## Bambiboo

Morrigan -I obviously have saved mine in a special place but would now like another one to add to my collection.


----------



## Fraggles

Morrigan

I'm afraid I got mugged on the way home when someone saw me still wearing the priceless piece of artwork that you did. Did that happen to anyone else??


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ladies I am sorry that I won't be able to join you, my mum just came out of hosp today so will be with her, but have a great time.
L x


----------



## Fraggles

JJ

Wishing your mum a speedy recovery. Will miss you but look forward to catching up later in the year.

xx


----------



## bingbong

JJ I hope that you're mum gets better soon.

Morrigan I sold mine on ebay for lots of money I'm afraid, had to fund treatment somehow. I hope that you can forgive me.

bingbong x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, hope your mom gets better soon   

Looking foward to meeting you lovely ladies at the weekend. Morrigan, I wasn't at the last meet, so missed out on the artwork labels.

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have a lovely time - would love to come but am working this weekend - briefing the Royal Marines and their families before they venture out to Afghanistan ... puts it all in perspective to me... Bless them   


Have a great time x x


----------



## Minnie35

Hiya, I'm afraid I have to change myself to a maybe for Sunday.  Lots has happened since I last went on FF - sorry my internet access is sporadic at home - and I'm having a polyp removed from my womb tomorrow, which involves a general anaesthetic.  They say I need 3 days to recover but you never know, I may be fine by Sunday! The good news is that this could be why IUIs weren't working!


I really really want to see you all. Would it be OK for me to be a maybe?  If you need definite numbers and need a definite answer from me I completely understand!


Minnie x


----------



## sweet1

Looking forward to meeting you all on Sunday x


----------



## smilingandwishing

Hey guys,

Hope you're all good. I am hoping to make Sunday but will need to see how things go as J has a bit of a rash and is a bit grumpy - bless him.  If he's on good form I'll be there for a bit, but if not we'll def be at the next one when he is a little older.

Love to you all,

Smiling xx


----------



## Bambiboo

SAW - hope J gets better soon and you can make it.

Minnie - Im sure there will be room for one more.  I do hope the op goes ok, be thinking of you

xxx


----------



## Marra

Thanks Fraggles - looking forward to meeting everyone on Sunday

Marra


----------



## greatgazza

Hi Fraggles

If i'm not too late I'm going to bite the bullet and come along on Sunday, if that's ok?  Was just struggling to commit with the way i've been feeling and didn't want to be a let down but think i need to say i will come and then i'll make sure i get my sorry   in gear.

See you Sunday girlies

Oooh feels like a blind date!! 

GG xx


----------



## Fraggles

Oh GG How lovely it will be wonderful to have you join us and no it's certainly not too late.


----------



## greatgazza

Aww thanks Fraggles that's really nice of you to say.


----------



## Fraggles

ooh am also touting to see if anyone might interested in a singles weekend away link this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256252.0


----------



## bluprimrose

going to try to join you lovely ladies tomorrow.   


bpxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

oh that's good, be lovely to see you bp


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you - be lovely to see you again too   .


bpxx


----------



## Diesy

Have a lovely time tomorrow!
Sorry I can't be there  
Diesy xx
(with a north of the border petted lip)


----------



## greatgazza

Awwww diesy would have been lovely to see you.  Have no idea what you're talking about with your 'petted lip' but i sympathise!!!  

GG xx


----------



## Diesy

Thanks GG!  One of these days I'll get to something!
Petted lip = A petted or pettit lip, a grumpy expression accompanied by a protruding lower lip, is a visual cue generally recognised as sign of disquietude and lack of contentment. 
Wow, didn't realise it was a Scottish term, learn something new every day!

Have a good one anyways  

Diesy xx


----------



## greatgazza

What a great but also ridiculous saying!! haha    no offence. it's just like a yorkshire saying (where my family were from) 'you daft apeth' which doesn't actually have any physical characteristics to look for but comes from a half penny 'apeth' is short for half penny Wtf?? so 40 or 40 years ago i would have been called a 'daft apeth' now i'd just get called 'blonde' hahahaha  

your phrase should be in the dictionary as it's got a good definition and when you describe it you can visualise it, i've being doing it to see what you mean!

well i guess fraggles idea of a weekend away etc would mean that us southern girlies could come and meet you northern girlies or vice versa?  etc etc blah blah blah.  we should have like a one yearly MAJOR shindig at like Buck house or somewhere?

GG xx


----------



## acrazywench

Hi ladies, 

Have a fantastic time today. Enjoy lunch, and perhaps tea   , at Strada. 

Hopefully I'll be able to join you next time.

xx


----------



## smilingandwishing

Sorry ladies. We won't make today. J has an infection and I am trying to give him antibiotics every 4 hours. I seem to wear more than he takes. We've had a testing night and I think he needs a quiet day. 


See you all next time. 

X x


----------



## acrazywench

Hey SAW - hope J feels better soon.    Have a restful day.

x


----------



## Fraggles

SAW take care hope he is better soon. xxx


----------



## Minnie35

Hello ladies,

Not going to make it out today.  The general anaesthetic has worn off fine but I'm in pain! Wasn't expecting that two days after procedure.  

Have a lovely time, I hope I can join you next time xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi Depending how everyone is fixed may organise another for May/June time so see you then Minnie. Hope pain wears of quickly. xx


----------



## lulumead

Hope you are all having a lovely time, I'm only just up and dressed!!!


Look forward to hearing more.
xxx


----------



## Teela

Hope u all had a lovely time and I am just sorry to have missed it, bit like Diesy its a bit far south, and I get
very confused once past Watford!!   

I will get to one of them one day   

Teela
x


----------



## GIAToo

Hi Everyone,
Really glad I could make it today (  ).  So lovely to see some familiar faces and lots of new faces.    
And of course BingBongs gorgeous twins, Topsy and Tim! I got lots of      
Thanks for organising it Fraggles and if you need help organising anything else, let me know   (now off to google "cosmic ordering"!!)

GIA Tooxxxxxx


----------



## Fraggles

GiaToo LOL. Anything that will give me a hand.
Perhaps another time around I need to arrange a lunch / workshop


----------



## Bambiboo

Thanks for a lovely lunch everyone.

SAW - sorry to hear J is poorly, hopw he is feeling better today and gave his Mummy some sleep!!! 

Minnie - sorry to hear you are having pain. Rest up and see you next time.    

Love Bambiboo x x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

As I am a bit random on coming on FF these days as I am "developing a life" away from FF (shocking I know) I thought no time like the present and here's a link to setting up poll for date for next meet. So if you are keen there is the option of a weekend in April or May that isn't a bank holiday. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256349.0

Hopefully then we will be able to meet Suity's twins and SAW's LO too and admire new bumps. I love it.

F x


----------



## bingbong

Lovely to see everyone today    and thanks so much to those that held Topsy or Tim for me, sorry to those that now have to clean their clothes   . They are both totally exhausted tonight and have both had an early night (but without having full feeds to we shall see how the night goes). 

bingbong x


----------



## morrigan

Thanks for a great day out girls- lovely to catch up and meet new faces. Lots of new bumps
and topsy and tim cute as ever and so well behaved. I'm pleased with my lucky sick BB- I may add it to my immune protocol!  

Saw-  Hope he's better soon, Minnie- sounds horrid- Get well soon

My goodness- there could be two more sets of twins by next time! 

Giatoo I will vouch for you practicing whilst you scived! Look forward to hearing about them!!!!!

I got train two minutes after arriving back at liverpool station so right result was home by half 5 !

Bring on the next meet at which I think that we should have a badge making competition- I dont want to get accused of being the cast of black swan again- I know we look like ballet dancers but!!!


----------



## Fraggles

Bing 

I think an award should be given to your two LO's as the best behaved LO's there. LOL. They are definitely invited back and I can tell already they are very sociable. Any potential babysitters out there I can definitely recommend babysitting Bing's LO's and I am sure if you ask nicely their mum won't mind.   

F x


----------



## bingbong

Wouldn't mind at all Fraggles, shall I put your name down?!    

As for them being the best behaved LOs there that's not very hard considering they were the only LOs there   

Hope that sick does the trick Morrigan   

bingbong x


----------



## Fraggles

BB you should be a very proud mum they were great and very patient with us all as we passed them from person to person.


----------



## Londonscot

Hi everyone

Great to meet you all today! Thanks Fraggles for organising. 

GiaToo good luck for the next 2 wks, do PM me where and when your musical is, I love seeing musicals!

Best of luck for the coming week everyone. Am so tired now!   x


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Londonscot/Giatoo I love musicals too. When walking back from lunch time today I saw Southwark playhouse is on the otherside of the road and they have got somethings on. Here is the link http://southwarkplayhouse.co.uk/main-house/company/ - something called Company is currently on until 12 March or alternatively Eight Women http://southwarkplayhouse.co.uk/main-house/8-women/ which is a who dunnit on from the 15th March which looks great. Apparently earlier you book the cheaper it is. If anyone fancies going to either let me know. I would prefer a weekend as I found out today I can get to London for a bargain £5.95 whereby it usually costs me £18. Yay.

I love the theatre.

F xx

/links


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - Company is a great musical.  Not heard of the other one. Company has had great reviews.  I could do a Saturday   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Fraggles

OOOh we need to see if we can get tickets can you do this coming saturday - matinee or evening if they have tickets?


----------



## bluprimrose

what a really lovely afternoon - i'm so glad i made it   .


it was great to see everyone - both faces familiar and new ones and yes bb your 2 LOs are adorable and so well behaved.  tim was lovely to cuddle!


thank you so much for organising fraggles - great spot.


looking forward to seeing you all again.


bp xx


----------



## Fraggles

Or I could do the 12th?


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - can do next Sat (19th) and would prefer matinee if poss   
xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Matinee is 3.30 - does that suit. Do you fancy booking in advance for eight women as that looks good if you read the write up.  Company is £22.50 but if we also book for eight women now it is a bargain for £10 which means we could grab lunch too. Let me know. If anyone else fancies joining us for Company speak up now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## ambergem

Thanks for organising us again Fraggles and for the badges Morrigan- I will keep mine safe for next time!

I had a lovely afternoon and just to repeat what everyone else has said- Bingbong your babies are adorable and so good!! I loved my cuddles  

Looking forward to seeing you all next time  

Linz xx


----------



## Fraggles

Linz at this rate of bumps and twins there will be a stage where every one at the table will be holding a baby. Here's to that day. xx


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - so how much would it be altogether for two shows?
xx


----------



## Marra

Hello - thanks too for a lovely afternoon, and it was great to meet everyone. Really nice to have a cuddle with your very cute LO Bingbong - yes they were both very patient with us all and so well behaved.

I'm already out to the theatre on Sat next week, but enjoy the musical - sounds good!

Looking forward to seeing you all the next time.

Marra
x


----------



## Diesy

Glad y'all had fun today!
One of these days, eh Teela 

GG - Just to let you know I copied that definition off a page of Scottish sayings.  I really thought it was worldwide till then cause it's a pout, a huff.  I loved the idea of you trying it out!  Yay!  I thought 'great apeth' had something to do with being a monkey!

Fraggles - great idea about the weekend!

Have a good week everyone


----------



## Fraggles

GiaToo Depending when we booked £33.00. Obviously I am a cheap skate so like the sound of £10 tickets but you have to book in advance and they aren't available for company only the £22.50 are.


----------



## Londonscot

Zut i am already at a friends birthday next sat, have fun and let me know if u guys fix other dates!

Ls x


----------



## greatgazza

Lovely to meet you all and thanks for a lovely afternoon and thanks for organising Fraggles.  Hope it didn't seem like i disappeared i'm not very good at goodbyes....   

Diesy it may be worldwide and i'm just as dumb as i look!!  

GGx


----------



## Fraggles

GG

MY Gran was from yorkshire so I know that saying too.

xx


----------



## greatgazza

Phew!! It just sounds so ridiculous and it's hard to describe so glad i'm not completely on me jack jones there  

GGx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Fraggles - thanks so much for organising yesterday, was lovely to catch up with some old friends and meet lots of new ones   
Was totally exhausted when I got home and could barely move from sofa for the evening, but worth it for a good catch up!

Am afraid, as much as I love the theatre, I shall have to decline next weekend - I think I'm getting to the point where I just need to stay local and not overdo things too much...

Suitcase
x


----------



## GIAToo

Fraggles - I think I just want to go to see Company if that's ok.   

GIA Tooxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Fraggles, thanks for organising lunch yesterday. It was great to catch up with a couple of old friends and meet lots of new ones   . 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sweet1

Yes thanks Fraggles for organising yesterday. It was a lovely afternoon and great to see so many familiar and new faces. x


----------



## Fraggles

You know I went to work with a spring in my step and a little more hope than yesterday morning that I too one day will be going along to a meet with a bump. Here's hoping.


----------

